# TTC Dieters thread



## DMG83

_TOTAL WEIGHT LOSS FOR GROUP FOR WEEK 1 = 22lbs!! 
WEEK 2 = 16lbs
WEEK 3 = 6.5 and still counting _


https://i54.tinypic.com/2drs1fl.jpg

https://i53.tinypic.com/121q5fn.png

https://i56.tinypic.com/2rpwtac.jpg

https://i54.tinypic.com/2lw4rkk.jpg

Good luck everyone!!

Hi Ladies, a few of us have been chatting about dieting and TTC and thought we would start a thread to support each other through it all.. 

so I'll give it a start, I want to lose 2.5 stone (35pounds) whilst TTC and will be doing it through weight watchers and exercise as I have previously lost 6 stone (84 pounds) doing this! 

I have started today and will be weighing myself on a monday morning :happydance:

Please include: weigh-in day, diet plan you will follow, total weight loss you have set as your goal, and you can also include any previous weight loss you may have achieved in previous years

Idea from Razcox: If you would like to include your BMI's then I will update these along with your weight losses each week :) a BMI over 30 does contribute towards problems with TTC so this seems like a great idea to include so we can watch those BMI's coming down each week! Thanks Razcox :thumbup:


----------



## happyshopper

Can I join your club? Ive gained 6lbs over Christmas and need to lose around 18lbs altogether. I will start tomorrow as I'm still eating Christmas cake and cheese left over. I think I might start the new Weight Watchers plan.


----------



## katiekittykat

Can I join you? I want to lose 2 stone (28lb) xx I'll weight myself this afternoon on the Wii Fit. I haven't done it for about a month, so I'm sure I'll be shocked at how much weight I've put on over Christmas :(


----------



## proud mummy

Yay i would like to join. I lost 4 stone last year doing Cambridge. I didnt get to target and put about a 1 stone back on.

I have started doing the cambridge diet again on 1st Jan and so focussed to lose 3 stone and reach my goal. My weigh in day is a thursday so will keep you posted. x

Good luck everyone x


----------



## DMG83

hey guys will add you all now this afternoon :)


----------



## Razcox

I would love to join as well, going to be hopefully losing about 2 stone while TTC. Did lose a stone over sept but got a :bfp: and stopped the diet, this however ended in a MMC. Now got to lose the pregnacy/christmas weight i put back on and the extra i wanted to lose.

Going to start tomorrow and its my own version of the slim fast diet with exercise, will weigh in tomorrow and see how much extra work i have made for myself!


----------



## DMG83

okies, if you msg your weigh in day, diet plan you will follow, total loss that you want to achieve and then each week I'll update with our current losses! I'm not putting on our actual weights unless anyone actually wants me too.. 

Thanks xx

edit: i have now pasted this info above as well)


----------



## DMG83

:dust:


----------



## DMG83

katiekittykat said:


> Can I join you? I want to lose 2 stone (28lb) xx I'll weight myself this afternoon on the Wii Fit. I haven't done it for about a month, so I'm sure I'll be shocked at how much weight I've put on over Christmas :(

I wasn't sure what plan you would be following so I put wiifit?? just let me know x


----------



## Razcox

Looking good :thumbsup: think i would rather have how much weight i lose rather then what weight i am LOL. Maybe put the BMI we are aiming for if people want though? The say a BMI of 30 or over effects your fertility you see . .


----------



## DMG83

Razcox said:


> Looking good :thumbsup: think i would rather have how much weight i lose rather then what weight i am LOL. Maybe put the BMI we are aiming for if people want though? The say a BMI of 30 or over effects your fertility you see . .

That seems like a good idea! I felt the same, I just don't want to have my weight staring me in the face every day when I'm trying to lose weight, it's much more important to focus on the achievements! :happydance:

ok, i'll write back at the top if people want to add their bmi they can.. thanks for your help :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

No problem! I like the BMI thing because its not too hard to get it down a couple of points so a whole stone can be broken down into a few points off your BMI and small achivements to keep you going.

Will work our mine tomorrow after the weigh in x


----------



## DMG83

yeah i think it's a great idea, thanks! :) did you see i've changed it now to include the BMI's, it's fab, cos now I can get down to 30 as my first goal! :happydance: i'm sure that won't take too long!


----------



## Razcox

Oh and another thing i have used in the past now i have gotten rid of the wii was an online way to chart my weight. I like to see the lines going down on a graph so use this website:

https://www.skinnyr.com/

Its free which is great and give you your BMI too. You can also track you weight using FF when you are charting which is handy!


----------



## DMG83

yeah the ww online website is fab for that too, they let you do measurements or weight, there's some fab online chart ones out there! :)


----------



## katiekittykat

Wii Fit is fine as a plan for me!! I have issues with sticking to diet plans, so I'm just gonna try and eat a bit healthier generally.

Well, I did 40 mins on the Wii Fit earlier, and my BMI is 28.55. I am teetering on the brink of Obese :(

I'm going to an all day meeting in Manchester tomorrow - leaving at 7.30am and getting back at God knows what time so I might not be able to do it tomorrow, but I'm going to make an effort to do it every day, but not look at my BMI more than once a week.


----------



## DMG83

I'll update with your bmi now for you katie.. I always weigh way more than I look, I'm quite lucky really, and i'm really muscley too from doing loads of weight training whilst shifting the weight last year but I'm still planning on getting down to well within the healthy weight range. Just not at the bottom end of it like I did last year cos obviously that then sends you in to TTC problems for the opposite reason!! lol


----------



## ebony2010

Count me in. My weigh in day will be monday and I'll be doing ww. My scales have broke so bear with me. x


----------



## DMG83

ebony2010 said:


> Count me in. My weigh in day will be monday and I'll be doing ww. My scales have broke so bear with me. x

No worries hun, glad to have you here with us! :winkwink: another thing for us to rant about hehe xxx

Sorry, do you know how much you want to lose hun? xx


----------



## ebony2010

Nai1983 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in. My weigh in day will be monday and I'll be doing ww. My scales have broke so bear with me. x
> 
> No worries hun, glad to have you here with us! :winkwink: another thing for us to rant about hehe xxx
> 
> Sorry, do you know how much you want to lose hun? xxClick to expand...

I think about 4 stone but depends what the scales say when I get a new set :blush:


----------



## DMG83

ebony2010 said:


> Nai1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in. My weigh in day will be monday and I'll be doing ww. My scales have broke so bear with me. x
> 
> No worries hun, glad to have you here with us! :winkwink: another thing for us to rant about hehe xxx
> 
> Sorry, do you know how much you want to lose hun? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I think about 4 stone but depends what the scales say when I get a new set :blush:Click to expand...

I'll put you down for 4stone at the moment on it.. if you can work out your bmi we were saying that a bmi over 30 can cause problems for ttc so that's our mini-goals at the moment! :happydance: mine's about 9 pounds away from that, so much better than 2 stone total!! lol xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Nai1983 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nai1983 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Count me in. My weigh in day will be monday and I'll be doing ww. My scales have broke so bear with me. x
> 
> No worries hun, glad to have you here with us! :winkwink: another thing for us to rant about hehe xxx
> 
> Sorry, do you know how much you want to lose hun? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I think about 4 stone but depends what the scales say when I get a new set :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll put you down for 4stone at the moment on it.. if you can work out your bmi we were saying that a bmi over 30 can cause problems for ttc so that's our mini-goals at the moment! :happydance: mine's about 9 pounds away from that, so much better than 2 stone total!! lol xxxClick to expand...

I think my bmi will probably be about 35 but i'll let you know. I won't be able to get some scales until friday so I'll weigh in then and let you have my details, then start my weigh ins as monday. x


----------



## DMG83

no worries hun, I'll update you on fri then, just let me know :) xxx


----------



## Babyluck

Hi I have started to follow slimming world. I lost 21lb on this back in 1995 and am now 21lb heavier than when I started. I am wanting to lose 2.5 stone. A friend of mine goes to group on a Weds evening so I am going to start going along with her from this week!!

Not sure what my BMI is. How do I check it???


----------



## DMG83

google: bmi calculator, enter your height and your current weight and it'll tell you what your bmi is xx


----------



## hulahoop09

Hiya ladies!!!

Okay so I want to lose approx 17lbs (I weighed myself on friday 31st but reckon I have put some on in the new year so I will weigh myself this week at some point at see how I get on! I am going to use the Paul Mckenna I can make you thin method and also give Zumba on the kinect a go!!

BMI 28.66

x

This is me just before xmas :haha:
 



Attached Files:







onesie.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DMG83

hulahoop09 said:


> Hiya ladies!!!
> 
> Okay so I want to lose approx 17lbs (I weighed myself on friday 31st but reckon I have put some on in the new year so I will weigh myself this week at some point at see how I get on! I am going to use the Paul Mckenna I can make you thin method and also give Zumba on the kinect a go!!
> 
> BMI 28.66
> 
> x
> 
> This is me just before xmas :haha:

No worries hun, just choose a weigh in day and your BMI details if you want and I'll update you on the list :thumbup:


----------



## hulahoop09

BMI added I will let you know as soon as I decide on a weigh in day, I dont have scales at home at mo so can only do it at work.

x


----------



## DMG83

it's all updated now and on page 1 :)


----------



## katiekittykat

hulahoop09 said:


> Hiya ladies!!!
> 
> Okay so I want to lose approx 17lbs (I weighed myself on friday 31st but reckon I have put some on in the new year so I will weigh myself this week at some point at see how I get on! I am going to use the Paul Mckenna I can make you thin method and also give Zumba on the kinect a go!!
> 
> BMI 28.66
> 
> x
> 
> This is me just before xmas :haha:

I love your sleepsuit!! I want one!!


----------



## BeesBella

Oh can I join please ?!?!

I currently weight - 11st 4lbs (158lbs)
My BMI is - 27.1
I want to lose - 32lbs so I will be 9st

I am just going to be exercising and eating as healthy as possible. Also I am going to stop drinking coke, lemonade or whatever and fruit juices so I will only be drinking water, fizzy water and herbal teas. I'm also going to try and eat something for breakfast every day and also wake up before 11am every day (difficult for a lazy student).

EDIT - Forgot to add, I will have Monday as my weigh in day =)


----------



## DMG83

BeesBella said:


> Oh can I join please ?!?!
> 
> I currently weight - 11st 4lbs (158lbs)
> My BMI is - 27.1
> I want to lose - 32lbs so I will be 9st
> 
> I am just going to be exercising and eating as healthy as possible. Also I am going to stop drinking coke, lemonade or whatever and fruit juices so I will only be drinking water, fizzy water and herbal teas. I'm also going to try and eat something for breakfast every day and also wake up before 11am every day (difficult for a lazy student).
> 
> EDIT - Forgot to add, I will have Monday as my weigh in day =)

Added! :thumbup: good luck for this week! fx for a good loss and some :bfp:'s this month for us all!


----------



## mrsM78

Hi,
Could I please join you? I have lost weight previously but would like to start afresh as I have put it all back again. 
My BMI at the moment is 33,7 (eeekk!!!). I won't follow any diet plans but I will be counting calories and keeping a food diary. I also will be exercising. I would like to lose around 3 stone (although to get to healthy BMI I'd have to lose 4) and will be weighing myself on Mondays to keep the weekend pigouts at bay :)
Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## DMG83

mrsM78 said:


> Hi,
> Could I please join you? I have lost weight previously but would like to start afresh as I have put it all back again.
> My BMI at the moment is 33,7 (eeekk!!!). I won't follow any diet plans but I will be counting calories and keeping a food diary. I also will be exercising. I would like to lose around 3 stone (although to get to healthy BMI I'd have to lose 4) and will be weighing myself on Mondays to keep the weekend pigouts at bay :)
> Good luck everyone!!!

added! :flower: good luck!


----------



## DMG83

Hiya everyone, I have set up a graph on the first page below our group list ready to post our weekly losses to :) if anyone else is new and wants to be added just let me know :flower:


----------



## DMG83

Motivational tip 04/01/11

https://i54.tinypic.com/inubna.jpg


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Weighed in today as its day one of the diet and not as much work to do as i thought. Only put on 7lb in 11 weeks of pregnacny and over the xmas period. My BMI is 31.32 so not much to do to get it back to 30 and then below.

From now on i will be weighing in on Sundays.

Good luck in the comming week everyone x


----------



## DMG83

Razcox said:


> Morning all! Weighed in today as its day one of the diet and not as much work to do as i thought. Only put on 7lb in 11 weeks of pregnacny and over the xmas period. My BMI is 31.32 so not much to do to get it back to 30 and then below.
> 
> From now on i will be weighing in on Sundays.
> 
> Good luck in the comming week everyone x

That's fab news! well done! I'll update the home page this evening when I get in from work and add your details

good luck for this week! :flower:


----------



## hulahoop09

Okay so my weigh in day will be Tuesday. BMI is 28.78. I have a target loss of 18lbs. Target 1) 10lb Target 2) 8lb. 

I find if I give myself a small target first, work to that and then to my next then it breaks it down and it gives you more of a kick when you hit the first target as you feel like you have achieved something :)


x


----------



## DMG83

hulahoop09 said:


> Okay so my weigh in day will be Tuesday. BMI is 28.78. I have a target loss of 18lbs. Target 1) 10lb Target 2) 8lb.
> 
> I find if I give myself a small target first, work to that and then to my next then it breaks it down and it gives you more of a kick when you hit the first target as you feel like you have achieved something :)
> 
> 
> x

fab i'll update later :flower:

that's a really good idea, I always set myself small targets.. 5% then 10% etc. like WW teaches you to do, so I might try to incorporate this on the home page somehow.. :winkwink: xx


----------



## DMG83

heya, I have updated the home page to now include 3 elements per dieter on the graph:
Ultimate weight loss goal
Mini weight loss goal
Total loss so far

I will update the graphs on a weekly basis as we all weigh in and will automatically update your minigoals for you based on the ones I have put on the mini goal list beneath the graph.. unless anyone wants to use different goal amounts in which case I will alter yours for you.

I'm feeling really positive for us all this week! :happydance: lets start to reach our first goal! :) I think that some of us at least will meet the first goal by our first weigh in! 

fingers crossed and good luck to you all!

https://i54.tinypic.com/30aquj7.jpg


----------



## DMG83

I just cooked this this evening for me & DH - it's really really nice :happydance: doesn't taste healthy at all lol we had a fishcake grilled and a corn on the cob with it, delicious! It only took me about 20 mins to cook from start to finish and not even I managed to burn it :thumbup: Just thought I'd share it: 

It's WW ProPoints value is 11, serves 4

Ingredients
225 g Pasta, White, Dried, (preferably spaghetti or fettuccine) 
2 teaspoons Oil, Olive 
1 small Onion, All Types, finely chopped 
125 g Mushrooms, sliced 
200 g Cheese, Soft, Medium Fat, with garlic and herbs 
2 medium Egg, Whole 
150 ml Milk, Skimmed 
1 teaspoons (as purchased) Mixed Herbs, Dried 
25 g Cheese, Parmesan, finely grated 
1 serving(s) Peas, Frozen, Boiled in Unsalted Water, 50g 
1 pinch Salt, to taste 
1 teaspoons (ground) Pepper, Black (Whole, Cracked or Ground) 
3 leaf/leaves (large) Basil, Dried, Ground, to garnish 

Instructions
Cook spaghetti or fettuccine in salted boiling water for 8 - 10 minutes, until just tender. Check pack instructions for recommended timings.

Meanwhile, heat oil in a non-stick frying pan. Add onion and mushrooms and cook for 5 minutes, until softened. Meanwhile add the peas to a pan of boiling water and simmer till cooked

Beat soft cheese and eggs together. Add milk, dried herbs and most of the Parmesan cheese. Season with salt and pepper.

Drain pasta, reserving 2 tablespoons of cooking liquid. Return it to the saucepan with the liquid. Add egg mixture and heat gently for 2 - 3 minutes, stirring until cooked and thickened. Stir in onion, mushrooms and peas. Cook gently for 2 minutes.

Serve, sprinkled with reserved Parmesan. Garnish with basil.

NB. Vegetarians should use vegetarian parmesan

Meanwhile, heat oil in a non-stick frying pan. add onion and mushrooms and cook for 5 minutes, until softened.

https://i54.tinypic.com/30aquj7.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

Can i join you xxx
bmi 33 want it to be 25.7
60lbs to lose :)
im using SW and i joined the gym today :) xx


----------



## DMG83

babyhopes2010 said:


> Can i join you xxx
> bmi 33 want it to be 25.7
> 60lbs to lose :)
> im using SW and i joined the gym today :) xx

welcome!! I'll add you to the dieters :flower:

what day will you weigh in?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Tuesdays :) xx:flower:


----------



## sarah1726

:wave: can i join ? i weigh 16stone or 224lbs am 5"7 and have a BMI of 35.1 :cry: i want to get down to 130lbs in total and a BMI of 20.4 if possible, im 20 and have been ttc for 18 months (12 using the turkey baster method,as OH was having problems with erections) and 6 actually having sex now that his problem is sorted!) also in the past year my periods have become irregular, ( 2 since july) so i needd to try regulate them again too im also trying to stop smoking, and today ive decided to cut out coffee and coke, instead ive switched to herbal teas ( yummy btw ) and i normally drink about 15-20 cups of coffee per day! Im also getting the wii fit plus on thursday and i will then be starting my diet on monday.Ive also cut out sugar and am using splenda instead as i take 2 teaspoons of sugar per tea/coffee! looking forward to making new friends in this section and that we get our :bfp: soon xxx

ETA would like to weigh in on friday mornings if possible? xxxx


----------



## DMG83

sarah1726 said:


> newbie here can i join ? i weigh 16stone, im 20 and have been ttc for 18 months (12 using the turkey baster method,as OH washaving problems with erections) and 6 actually having sex now that his problem is sorted!)

of course, everyone's welcome! Could you calculate your bmi for me? or just give me your height and I'll work it out for you if that's easier lol 

what diet plan will you be using? and what's your ultimate goal?

if you look at the home page you will see that I have created mini goals for us all to achieve something hopefully every few weeks and keep us all motivated!

Any input you want to put in is more than welcome, I've updated a few things already with people's suggestions, hopefully will push us all towards our :bfp: much much sooner!

:dust:

https://i54.tinypic.com/30aquj7.jpg


----------



## DMG83

sorry I also need what day you will weigh in! thanks

https://i54.tinypic.com/30aquj7.jpg


----------



## sarah1726

heya hun, i updated my original post as i submitted it before i had finished writing it :dohh: sorry about that lol xxxx


----------



## sarah1726

and i dont know what diet plan i will be on :blush: basically eat the right portions more good than bad, have an off day for saturday eat healthy etc xxxx


----------



## DMG83

lol ok i'll update it again in the morning, off to bed now :flower:

healthy eating sounds good! hopefully this group will give us all motivation and focus and help reach our goals :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Love the updated 1st page its looking great and a good way to see how we are all doing. Also like the idea of sharing interesting low fat low kcal meals!

Another tip to help with weight loss and the hunger is to really make sure you drink 2 liters of water or squash a day. This is great for water rentention and will boost the weight you lose. xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls :flower:

I've been a bit hectic over the past couple of days - the front page is looking great!! I missed my Wii Fit session last night, so I'll get back on it tonight!

Brilliant idea about the mini targets! We should have a list of treats we can give ourselves when we reach them - not necessarily food, but a new lipgloss maybe, or a manicure.


----------



## DMG83

katiekittykat said:


> Hi girls :flower:
> 
> I've been a bit hectic over the past couple of days - the front page is looking great!! I missed my Wii Fit session last night, so I'll get back on it tonight!
> 
> Brilliant idea about the mini targets! We should have a list of treats we can give ourselves when we reach them - not necessarily food, but a new lipgloss maybe, or a manicure.

my kind of lady!!!! lol LOVE this idea!! 

I've been out for the night tonight, might have fallen off the wagon already with 2 glasses of rose and some potato skins but i only had a coffee for breakfast and a low fat pasta and fruit for lunch so not SO bad that i can't put it right with a bit of exercise tonight *cough* i mean over the weekend... hehe :sex: is a must tonight though, just think of all the extra calories we're burning!! haha! 

i'll update everything again tomorrow. Hope everyone's first week is going ok so far! :flower:


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning girls :flower:

I did 39 mins on the Wii Fit last night. When I got on I'd put on 2lb since Monday, although to be fair I had just had my dinner so maybe when I do it tonight, I'll eat afterwards :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i did 10km on excercise bike.ouch...:blush:


----------



## proud mummy

Well done ladies sounds like you are working hard. I have my first weigh in with my consultant at 11.30 so will update you with my loss....hopefully lol. I have been 100% on it so hoping for a good one!! x


----------



## BeesBella

Is anyone else on here vegetarian. I am and also I don't drink cows milk (but I eat cheese and chocolate etc). I was just wondering how you all get protein into your breakfasts ? I try to have eggs but I get bored of eggs everyday (as much as I love them) and also I know they are high in cholesterol. I eat a lot of quorn. Also does anyone else have a George Foreman Grill ? Do you have any good veggie recipes for it ?

Also does anyone else use SparkPeople ? It's the best weight loss website I have ever been on and especially good for me because I walk a lot and you can plan your route on the map and it tells you how far you have walked and how many calories you burnt. And it's free which is a major bonus for me =D


----------



## Razcox

proud mummy - Good luck with your loss sounds like you have been good so hoping the pounds have flown off you x

babyhopes2010 - Wow bet your legs are killing you!! Thinking of trying an excersice bike to help in the wet and nasty weather.

Nai1983 - BDing is the best exersice lol i'm sure in the grand scheme of things a couple of glasses of vino and a few skins wont hurt x

katiekittykat - Well done for wii fitting it! I do miss my Wii for that but will have to find other things to do. I weigh myself in the morning before a shower so i am butt naked with an empty tummy and an empty bladder!

AFM - Walked the dogs last night and did it at a fast walk too so hopefully that burnt a few kcals. My tummy is growling a lot today but I always find the 3rd day the hardest, its gets better after that if I hold out. Its like my body cottons onto what's happening and decides to protest the lack of food/fat/sugar all day. Oh and I am also taking a slimming aid called Gerard house slimming aid, its all natural with herbs and I have had it before. There is dandelion which acts as a mild laxative (great if your digestive system slows down like mine does on a diet) a appetite suppressant and another herb that helps with water retention. They are cheap and I do notice a difference taking them.


----------



## DMG83

YAY ok i totally cheated and just weighed myself lol i'm the same weight as i was yesterday morning so the meal last night at least didn't make me gain weight over night so i'm still on for a loss for monday!! lol 

Razcox.. is it safe to take diet supplements whilst ttc?? i'm not this time around.. lets just say I've had major issues with eating & "diets" in the past and have tried every herb, pill and unacceptable method of losing weight possible but the only thing i found worked for me was weight watchers and exercise. But if it works for you and is safe, good luck! :flower: 

off to take hubby to hospital in a min - problem 'up there' not 'down there' lol he's haemorrhaged behind his right eye (was discovered at opticians yesterday) and they think it might be from stress... if he uses this as a "your stressing me out by ttc and :sex: i will flip and he'll wish he'd never been to the docs"... i'll be updating my journal in a bit to explain my anger this morning if you actually want the full story lol

So is everyone trying exercise this week??? I used to do boxercise (when i was teeny tiny slim) and i've got an ace workout dvd for it... but i'm just so worried i'm going to wobble all over the place and not be able to do it.... :blush: :cry: i'm so unfit at the moment it's ridiculous. What do you reckon, just get on it already!!??

xxx


----------



## BeesBella

I'm looking for an exercise DVD to use, only problem is I live in a TINY flat at the moment so I can't jump up and down and I need to put the coffee table on the sofa so I have some floor space. I decided I am going to start with some nice gentle yoga. But can anyone suggest a DVD that would suite me that is a little more intense than yoga ?


----------



## DMG83

i used to do one called elle mcpherson workout or charlie brooks workout dvd's in my uni halls of residence!!! lol so they MUST suit small areas lol

pilates is fantastic! it was my secret weapon when i lost all my weight the last time, just turns your stomach into a washboard! can't wait to get back to classes :)


----------



## proud mummy

Hey ladies, 

Well weigh In on day 6 and I have lost lbs!!!!! I'm so chuffed! X


----------



## katiekittykat

Another 35 mins on Wii Fit tonight, but OH had my dinner ready when I got in from work so I had to have that first....my BMI had gone up very slightly from yesterday, but it didn't say I had put on any weight.

It's so hard finding the motivation to do anything after a long day at work. I work late on a Thursday, so did 8.30am until 7pm today :(


----------



## DMG83

sorry i'm being rubbish at updating our home page at the moment! I will get on it on the weekend i promise, just had to get a few hours of work done this evening working from home as lost day in the office!

i used to be vegetarian - the quorn products are an excellent source of protein so substitute it in normal recipes and you'll have no end of low fat healthy meals! we still use it cos DH and I prefer not to eat fatty meat - the quorn chicken makes a lush lasagne! make it with low fat white sauce and it's fab :)

also low fat cheese, eggs, yogurt, soya milk - all really good for you whilst dieting and vege. Hope that helps..!

I haven't done any exercise yet this week :cry: unless you count panting my way up a hill on the way back to the car from the hospital earlier!!?? lol a whole 15 mins.. :blush: i'll start on the exercise this weekend..

maybe we should have some exercise targets to reach weekly... like a certain amount of half hour sessions to start with, then building up each week??? give us something to aim for?

xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I think the exercise target is a great idea Nai1983 :thumbup:


----------



## DMG83

I'll get thinking over the weekend for it, ideas welcome!!!! lol x


----------



## katiekittykat

How about starting off with 20 mins 3 times a week? Does that sound do-able?

Another 30 mins on the Wii Fit for me tonight - and I lost 2lb since yesterday!! x


----------



## Princess_K

can i join in?


----------



## DMG83

Princess_K said:


> can i join in?

Hiya, of course, just need your bmi, how much you want to lose, what day you will weigh and what plan you want to follow (if any)

I'm updating the home page this weekend so will add you on then :flower:

good luck!


----------



## Princess_K

will work out bmi now


----------



## Princess_K

bmi 26
want to loose a stone (poss stone and half)
exercise and cc
sat will be my weigh in


----------



## katiekittykat

:hi: Princess_K :hugs:


----------



## BeesBella

I have set myself a load of mini-goals to try and do everyday :
- Drink at least 2 litres of water a day.
- Up and out of bed by mid-day (I'm a student)
- Get out of the house once a day.
- Don't drink fizzy drinks.
- Eat a protein rich meal.

I just want to tell everyone who needs a good tip. When I had my tonsils out I weighed about 10 stone. Because of my sore throat, I drank upto 6 litres of water every day, carrying a litre bottle around with me all day and just keep filling it up whenever it needed it. By April I was down to about 7st 12lbs. I didn't do any exercise ! Only thing I will say is drinking that much water makes you really not be hungry and I went days without eating much, so make sure you eat aswell. You may be thinking, but weren't you peeing all day ? In the first week or two yea, but after that your body gets used to it. Don't ask me how, I just know that it does ! There is a diet type thing that says you should drink as many ounces of water as you weigh. So me, being 158lbs will drink 158 floz which converts to just over 4 and a half litres.

Has anyone tried the Couch-To-5K running plan ? I am considering it because I love the idea of running but I have no stamina. And if anyone is looking for a REALLY intense workout, I suggest The 30 Day Shred from Jillian Michaels (she is amazing !). It has three stages of intensity and I only tried the first level....but OMG !


----------



## babyhopes2010

i lost 7lb already!!!! :):wohoo:


----------



## Princess_K

BeesBella said:


> I have set myself a load of mini-goals to try and do everyday :
> - Drink at least 2 litres of water a day.
> - Up and out of bed by mid-day (I'm a student)
> - Get out of the house once a day.
> - Don't drink fizzy drinks.
> - Eat a protein rich meal.
> 
> I just want to tell everyone who needs a good tip. When I had my tonsils out I weighed about 10 stone. Because of my sore throat, I drank upto 6 litres of water every day, carrying a litre bottle around with me all day and just keep filling it up whenever it needed it. By April I was down to about 7st 12lbs. I didn't do any exercise ! Only thing I will say is drinking that much water makes you really not be hungry and I went days without eating much, so make sure you eat aswell. You may be thinking, but weren't you peeing all day ? In the first week or two yea, but after that your body gets used to it. Don't ask me how, I just know that it does ! There is a diet type thing that says you should drink as many ounces of water as you weigh. So me, being 158lbs will drink 158 floz which converts to just over 4 and a half litres.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Couch-To-5K running plan ? I am considering it because I love the idea of running but I have no stamina. And if anyone is looking for a REALLY intense workout, *I suggest The 30 Day Shred from Jillian Michaels *(she is amazing !). It has three stages of intensity and I only tried the first level....but OMG !

iv got that its soo hard isnt it lol


----------



## Princess_K

katiekittykat said:


> :hi: Princess_K :hugs:

hiya :)


----------



## BeesBella

Princess_K said:


> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> I have set myself a load of mini-goals to try and do everyday :
> - Drink at least 2 litres of water a day.
> - Up and out of bed by mid-day (I'm a student)
> - Get out of the house once a day.
> - Don't drink fizzy drinks.
> - Eat a protein rich meal.
> 
> I just want to tell everyone who needs a good tip. When I had my tonsils out I weighed about 10 stone. Because of my sore throat, I drank upto 6 litres of water every day, carrying a litre bottle around with me all day and just keep filling it up whenever it needed it. By April I was down to about 7st 12lbs. I didn't do any exercise ! Only thing I will say is drinking that much water makes you really not be hungry and I went days without eating much, so make sure you eat aswell. You may be thinking, but weren't you peeing all day ? In the first week or two yea, but after that your body gets used to it. Don't ask me how, I just know that it does ! There is a diet type thing that says you should drink as many ounces of water as you weigh. So me, being 158lbs will drink 158 floz which converts to just over 4 and a half litres.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Couch-To-5K running plan ? I am considering it because I love the idea of running but I have no stamina. And if anyone is looking for a REALLY intense workout, *I suggest The 30 Day Shred from Jillian Michaels *(she is amazing !). It has three stages of intensity and I only tried the first level....but OMG !
> 
> iv got that its soo hard isnt it lolClick to expand...

It's horrible but I love the feeling when the 30 mins is up ! I love Jillian, I'd love her as my own personal trainer, she's tough as nails !!! Only problem is I can't do it anymore cos I live in a tiny flat and I can't just up and down !


----------



## Princess_K

i dont do it no more iv got somthing for the wii its FAB


----------



## katiekittykat

babyhopes2010 said:


> i lost 7lb already!!!! :):wohoo:

Wow!!! Well done!! Half a stone in a week :dance:


----------



## Princess_K

well done, how have you done that


----------



## DMG83

hmmm my 3 lbs so far seems rubbish now!! lol oh well, 3 lbs is 3 lbs.. not properly weighing in until monday anyway so got another 2 days to lose weight :happydance:

Congrats everyone that's lost weight so far - can everyone make sure they make it really obvious when it's their weekly weigh in - like OFFICIAL WEIGHT LOSS FOR WEEK type thing so i don't completely miss it lol xxx


----------



## Princess_K

well done 3lbs is fab!


----------



## katiekittykat

Well done Nai1983!! 3lb is great for 1 week!!

The Guardian today had a Get Fit For Life supplement with some 8 week plans for getting fit. I'm gonna get myself a pedometer and do the walking one I think.


----------



## Princess_K

good luck


----------



## katiekittykat

Did my 30 mins on Wii Fit again today and I've lost 3lbs this week so far!! Will officially weigh in tomorrow morning, but it's looking good!!


----------



## mrsM78

Hello,
I was wondering if I could make my weighing day Sunday please instead of Monday I originally said. I've started to weigh myself on Sundays with OH so would like to keep it that way. And my starting weight is as of Sunday as well. 

So I weighed myself today - I lost 2 lbs and my BMI has gone down to 33.3. I'm happy with that as I haven't got back to my usual exercise routine after being pg and MC which will probably help with the weightloss. I do find that on Sundays when I am home more, I tend to snack more. It's like a habit to go to the fridge or cupboard and seeing what's in there to eat. Rubbish!!! I've probably had a bit more crap today then I should I have allowed myself but nothing too naughty (well except a piece of leftover Christmas cake). Maybe I need to attach a recent horrible picture of me to the cupboards for days like today :laugh2:


----------



## BeesBella

I don't think I have lost any thing week but to be honest I haven't really been trying. I have been back home, but now I am back at uni it's time to crack down and lose that weight !!! 
I am looking for good soup and smoothie recipes if anyone knows of any !


----------



## katiekittykat

First official weigh-in!!!

I lost 2 lbs and my BMI has gone down to 28.43! I'm happy with that, as I've just been eating what I fancy really and doing the Wii Fit. Which suits me much better!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

wednesday is my Official way in day.
is it ok to over excercise in 2ww? x


----------



## Razcox

Morning all, great job on all the weight lost ladies, would be interesting to add ita all up and have a group total of how much we have lost in a week.

Weighted myself yesterday and i have lost 4lb and my BMI is now 30.6 :happydance: And that was with a cheecky McDonalds in the week! My aim for this week is to keep drinking my 2lt of water a day and take the dogs out for a 1/2 hour walk everynight.


----------



## DMG83

Morning everyone, I'll be keeping a weekly weigh-in total at the bottom of the home page under our stats :) my official weigh in was 3 lbs lost this week!!!! :happydance:

I WILL update everything tonight, the weekend turned into a bit of a celebration for a friends birthday so i've only just recovered! lol thank god it wasn't during the 2ww!!! 

with the post above about over exercising during 2ww, you shouldn't over exercise when ttc anyway i don't think... just normal exercise :thumbup:

well done everyone!!!! :dust:


----------



## ebony2010

Ok... I have finally weighed in... ugh... 207lbs which makes my bmi 36.68. Not good. :nope: 

so I am aiming to lose 70lbs in the long haul but I'll be doing smaller goals of 7lbs. x


----------



## BeesBella

I have gained =( I am now upto 11st 7lbs !!!
I think it's because I was at home and not doing any exercise because OH had his car.
I am now back at uni and no car so I will be walking everywhere, I have been to the market and brought a load of fruit and veg and I have just made a load of tomato soup in a huge tub and put it in the fridge so I can peck at it whenever I want to and I have a huge shop from ASDA coming later and I ordered some yogurt so I can make myself some yummy smoothies because I never feel like eating breakfast.
Good thing is, from now on there is going to be viewings of the flat I rent for students next year and they can be any time between 10am and 6pm so at least I know I have to be up and dressed by 10am usually I get up after midday. And also I have to keep the flat clean and tidy.


----------



## katiekittykat

I can't do my Wii Fit today or tomorrow - I use the rechargeable batteries from my work camera (I'm an estate agent) and it's my day off tomorrow so I've had to leave the camera at work :(

I'll just have to go for a long walk with the dogs tomorrow instead....


----------



## hulahoop09

I have weighed in today & have lost 1lb. Not as good as I hoped but I havent been on Zumba as havent had the energy and I did lose another 1lb last week between tues and thurs but put it back on over the wkend cause I pigged out! Oops! :D

So LOSS OF 1LB

x


----------



## katiekittykat

Well done hulahoop09! It's going in the right direction!


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning girls :flower:

Any updates? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh i ate the whole fridge last night :shock::blush:


----------



## BeesBella

I am feeling run down, up side is I don't feel like eating and all I ate yesterday was a tiny bit of home made toad in the hole with gravy and also I can't sit still when I feel ill so I have been tidying the flat and hopefully burning off some calories that way, also I have been really thirsty, good for my body, bad for when I need to not drink so I can do an OPK ! Down side is that I have missed my lectures for the past two days which I now have to catch up on =(
Also I am now in my fertile period so I have been BD'ing like crazy and hopefully have burnt off some calories that way !


----------



## katiekittykat

I've missed the last 2 days Wii Fit so I'll get back on it tonight - FX I haven't put on too much weight since Monday morning!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning ladies :flower:

I didn't do my Wii Fit last night:blush: I had a few glasses of :wine: instead :blush:

Promise I'll do it tonight x


----------



## BeesBella

What is wrong with me ! Over the past 3 days I have barely eaten, maybe just a bowl of soup and some oat cakes and then a yoghurt, and that's all I eat ! And I drink loads of water ! Hoping I am going to lose some weight through this. I haven't done any exercise just been tidying up the flat and walking up town (and sending too much money on clothes).


----------



## proud mummy

Hey, I have my 2nd weigh in this afternoon cant wait. Any chance the front page could be updated would be good to see how we are all doing for some motivation. x x


----------



## DMG83

heya, the front page would be my fault! i've been manic. Will get onto it asap. Sorry guys :flower:


----------



## proud mummy

Thank you!!! x x x x

Well I have lost 5lbs this week so that is a total of 11lbs in 2 weeks. I am feeling the difference x Good luck everyone you can do it!!! x x


----------



## katiekittykat

proud mummy said:


> Thank you!!! x x x x
> 
> Well I have lost 5lbs this week so that is a total of 11lbs in 2 weeks. I am feeling the difference x Good luck everyone you can do it!!! x x

Wow! :happydance: Well done! x


----------



## katiekittykat

Morning girls! 

Any updates? I can't see the chart on the front page any more :nope:

I didn't do my Wii Fit again last night...Thursdays are my late night at work so I just didn't have the energy! We did DTD last night and the day before, so that's gotta burn of some calories...right? :haha:


----------



## proud mummy

Hiya hun Im sure dtd burns off lots of calories. made me chuckle x


----------



## Razcox

DTD burns lots of Kcals surely so i am sure you can let yourself off. We took the dogs for a 30 min walk tha last two nights even in the drizzle so i am quite chuffed. Hope to have lost a couple of lb again this week.


----------



## DMG83

grrrrr I tried to update it last night but I started going around and round in circles. Please bear with me until the weekend, ie. TOMORROW lol it's my busiest time of year at work at the mo so have been doing lots of overtime and literally just haven't had time. This weekend is all mine though so will sort it out for you!! Definitely need to update because we've all done so well so far!!! :happydance:

I dont think i've lost anything this week, and i'm going out for dinner tonight so will probably ruin any chances of a weight loss this week!

haven't done any exercise either :cry: unless you count pulling my hair out at work exercise!? lol

next week will be a better week for me!!! 

keep going everyone! xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

Hi girls :flower:

Any more updates? Weigh in day for me tomorrow....:(


----------



## BeesBella

I have no idea how I have done this week. I have tried to drink as much water as possible but with me doing OPK's this week I haven't been able to drink as much as I would have liked. I haven't done much exercise apart from doing loads of house work. Good thing is I have been focusing more on protein and have made some low calorie soups. Weigh in day tomorrow so I guess we'll see how I've done !


----------



## DMG83

Hi ladies, I am right in the middle of processing our weights and updating the home page! :happydance: we've all done really well so far!! hopefully should have the front page done within the hour - i'll let you know when it's finished - please let me know asap if there's anyone got weighin's they've forgotten to tell us, or if i make an error so i can change it for you!!!

:dust:


----------



## DMG83

The front page is now totally updated!! :happydance: no thanks to DH who deleted all that I had done to make the front page last week - hence the long wait in me putting it all back up again!!! lol

I am missing weigh-in's from the following:

hulahoop09
sarah1726
babyluck
princessk

Just let me know when you have weighed in and i will update for you... :flower:

Also I don't have BMI's for happyshopper, babyluck or proudmummy

Please recalculate your BMI's for me as you lose weight so that they can be added to the home page!!! 

Good luck everyone, keep going!!


----------



## katiekittykat

Thanks Nai1983 xxxx

Weigh in for me tomorrow morning - not had a brilliant week :(


----------



## DMG83

nor have i :( just haven't felt like trying to be honest this week :dohh: i'm going to get back on it properly tomorrow after i've weighed in! Do you think you've lost? I think i've stayed exactly the same.. possibly even gained :cry: but hopefully not more than half a pound at most!! eek..


----------



## babyhopes2010

bad week iv out on 3lb :blush:


----------



## DMG83

babyhopes2010 said:


> bad week iv out on 3lb :blush:

don't worry, it's the start of your new week now! just put it behind you and think of that big loss next week!!! :happydance: can you calculate your bmi for me to update the home page.. thanks :flower:


----------



## DMG83

babyhopes are you weighing in on sundays now!? i had you down for wednesdays x


----------



## katiekittykat

I think I've probably put on the 2lb I lost last week :haha:


----------



## katiekittykat

I've lost another 2lb and my BMI is down to 28.23 :happydance:


----------



## mrsM78

YAY, i have lost another 3lbs this week which makes my BMI 32.7 :)


----------



## DMG83

Congratulations!!! :flower: No gain no loss for me for this week.. back to tracking everything properly and shoving more fruit and veg down my throat!! Trying to find my pma for dieting at least because i've definitely lost it for ttc!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## ebony2010

Ok... finally done my first weigh in. Started my diet on monday but screwed up and ate like there was no tomorrow for 3 days. Did well for the last 4 and lost 3lbs!!!!! xxx


----------



## DMG83

YAY!!! :happydance: well done hun!!! so proud of you!! xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Nai1983 said:


> YAY!!! :happydance: well done hun!!! so proud of you!! xxx

Thank you. I feel like I'm back on the wagon! :happydance:


----------



## BeesBella

Just had a yummy breakfast of scrambled eggs with feta, olives a dolop of pesto and some rocket.....yummy.
I will weigh in tonight if thats ok.


----------



## katiekittykat

We're doing really well!

Don't worry Nai1983 - you'll get your mojo back soon! :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Hey all, bad week here and put on 1lb :( The :witch: has showed up though and i never seen to lose weight the week AF turns up. Also had mates over on friday and they wanted a chippy tea . . . Going to be really good this week though to get back on track.


----------



## DMG83

I am back on track with a vengeance!!!! I may not be able to control my ttc but i can certainly control my eating!!!! :happydance: so a decaf soya low-fat latte for brekkie, 3 satsumas, a low fat mushroom pasta for lunch & an apple/grape snack pack! wooohoooo!!! lol got myself a tonne of fruit at lunch too to start making smoothies for breakfast because i never ever eat brekkie, then end up starving by lunch, eat too much & then feel crappy at dinnertime so over-eat again... not this week, this week is my week!! lol 

Thanks for all your support :flower: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Razcox said:


> Hey all, bad week here and put on 1lb :( The :witch: has showed up though and i never seen to lose weight the week AF turns up. Also had mates over on friday and they wanted a chippy tea . . . Going to be really good this week though to get back on track.

I always used to find that. I think I retain more water around AF because the week after I'd have a bigger than normal loss. x


----------



## Razcox

yeah same here i have terrible water rentention, i dont think the chippy tea helped though either :rofl:


----------



## ebony2010

Razcox said:


> yeah same here i have terrible water rentention, i dont think the chippy tea helped though either :rofl:

haha no but I bet it was lovely :winkwink:


----------



## Razcox

Yep it was! Well it would have been rude not to with my friends around having theres. 

Was very good yesterday though and the dogs were walked around the block at a brisk pace.


----------



## BeesBella

Sorry forgot to add this yesterday -

OFFICIAL WEIGH IN 17/01/2011 - 11Stone 5Lbs (159lbs)

THANKS !


----------



## katiekittykat

:hi: How is everyone doing?

I feel like if I can lose 2lb every week I'm doing OK.


----------



## DMG83

I'm feeling greeeeeeeat today lol sent my niece a text yesterday explaining how crappy i'm feeling about everything and that i really wanted to get back to the gym and my classes but was scared that everyone would laugh at me because i've gained 3 stone since i was a gym bunny going last year every day for hours on end! SO she booked into my favourite class with me last night and went with me!!!! :happydance: it was AMAZING!! And everyone was lovely and so so supportive. So i've signed back up for the gym & get all my classes included and swimming and sauna for free :happydance:

I can't wait, I'm feeling great today, and got up and packed melon banana and 4 satsumas for snacks until lunchtime, AND i resisted the chocolates being passed around the office!!!!!

I got my mojo back! :rofl: :happydance:

feeling great for this week!! 

how about you katie?? xx


----------



## katiekittykat

I'm feeling OK - I'm kind of on a forced diet until we get our new fridge freezer and are able to put some food back in it tomorrow :happydance: But, I think I may well be 3DPO today which puts me in a much brighter mood!


----------



## hulahoop09

Okay so weigh in yesterday, forgot to add. Week 1 I lost 1lb which hasnt been added yet. This week I have lost 2lbs - TOTAL LOSS 3lbs :happydance:


x


----------



## ebony2010

Nai1983 said:


> I'm feeling greeeeeeeat today lol sent my niece a text yesterday explaining how crappy i'm feeling about everything and that i really wanted to get back to the gym and my classes but was scared that everyone would laugh at me because i've gained 3 stone since i was a gym bunny going last year every day for hours on end! SO she booked into my favourite class with me last night and went with me!!!! :happydance: it was AMAZING!! And everyone was lovely and so so supportive. So i've signed back up for the gym & get all my classes included and swimming and sauna for free :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait, I'm feeling great today, and got up and packed melon banana and 4 satsumas for snacks until lunchtime, AND i resisted the chocolates being passed around the office!!!!!
> 
> I got my mojo back! :rofl: :happydance:
> 
> feeling great for this week!!
> 
> how about you katie?? xx

Well done! You sound soooo positive!!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## DMG83

ebony2010 said:


> Nai1983 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling greeeeeeeat today lol sent my niece a text yesterday explaining how crappy i'm feeling about everything and that i really wanted to get back to the gym and my classes but was scared that everyone would laugh at me because i've gained 3 stone since i was a gym bunny going last year every day for hours on end! SO she booked into my favourite class with me last night and went with me!!!! :happydance: it was AMAZING!! And everyone was lovely and so so supportive. So i've signed back up for the gym & get all my classes included and swimming and sauna for free :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait, I'm feeling great today, and got up and packed melon banana and 4 satsumas for snacks until lunchtime, AND i resisted the chocolates being passed around the office!!!!!
> 
> I got my mojo back! :rofl: :happydance:
> 
> feeling great for this week!!
> 
> how about you katie?? xx
> 
> Well done! You sound soooo positive!!! :happydance: xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun, I'm feeling really good now, trying to block out :witch: arriving tonight/tomorrow morning.. cos she's there & my temps are way low so just a waiting game now.. Never mind though, this is the month I get fit and healthy for baby to come make itself cosy!!!

My niece is coming with me again tomorrow to the gym, she's the best! :happydance: so will get 2 hours in and then she's coming over for a healthy dinner and brain-storming for her 18th birthday party in April which DH & I are hosting for her a garden party & bbq. She's so excited and it's taking my mind off dwelling 100% on ttc. 

So i've had a really healthy day today, fruit for brekkie, low fat sarnie for lunch, seafood linguine made with light phillidelphia for dinner and fruit for dessert! :happydance:

We can do this!!! xxx


----------



## mrsM78

Well done Nai, you're doing good!!
I think I am hopefully on track to losing another lbs or 2 by weekend as I have been quite good so far. But I guess it is only Wednesday. 
I am however going out today for dinner. But I am determined to eat something relatively low fat / low calorie and I have also been very good today in leaving more than normal calories for dinner. Only trouble is pudding though... I love puddings (hence the size of me). How am I going to say no to pudding.... :shrug:

And I don't know what to drink either. I won't drink wine anyway as I will be driving but cos of TTCing I don't want to have lots of diet coke either. All things like J2O and juices are lots of calories. Hmmm..... I guess I'll have to stick to water :|


----------



## BeesBella

I'm a good girl me ! I have just brought myself a step from Very for £19 so I can do some step aerobics ! It'll be here on Friday =D


----------



## DMG83

mrsM78 said:


> Well done Nai, you're doing good!!
> I think I am hopefully on track to losing another lbs or 2 by weekend as I have been quite good so far. But I guess it is only Wednesday.
> I am however going out today for dinner. But I am determined to eat something relatively low fat / low calorie and I have also been very good today in leaving more than normal calories for dinner. Only trouble is pudding though... I love puddings (hence the size of me). How am I going to say no to pudding.... :shrug:
> 
> And I don't know what to drink either. I won't drink wine anyway as I will be driving but cos of TTCing I don't want to have lots of diet coke either. All things like J2O and juices are lots of calories. Hmmm..... I guess I'll have to stick to water :|

thankyou! :flower:

have you tried lime and soda!? i thought it was disgusting and then a friend made it for me the other week and it was delicious!! and as a low cal alcohol drink I quite like rose martini and diet lemonade or soda. Sparkling water with lemon for non-alc? I quite like the acidic drinks lol DH has put a ban on me and diet coke! Mean lol

I found out last night that half fat creme fraiche is actually a really good way of doing a low cal dessert! and it's lovely, maybe you could try that one evening for a low cal version? 

And don't worry if you have a blowout tonight, just get back on it tomorrow :hugs: or maybe do a little exercise session. That's what i'm trying from now on :happydance: can eat a little bit more then :cloud9:

xx


----------



## ebony2010

Nai1983 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nai1983 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling greeeeeeeat today lol sent my niece a text yesterday explaining how crappy i'm feeling about everything and that i really wanted to get back to the gym and my classes but was scared that everyone would laugh at me because i've gained 3 stone since i was a gym bunny going last year every day for hours on end! SO she booked into my favourite class with me last night and went with me!!!! :happydance: it was AMAZING!! And everyone was lovely and so so supportive. So i've signed back up for the gym & get all my classes included and swimming and sauna for free :happydance:
> 
> I can't wait, I'm feeling great today, and got up and packed melon banana and 4 satsumas for snacks until lunchtime, AND i resisted the chocolates being passed around the office!!!!!
> 
> I got my mojo back! :rofl: :happydance:
> 
> feeling great for this week!!
> 
> how about you katie?? xx
> 
> Well done! You sound soooo positive!!! :happydance: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I'm feeling really good now, trying to block out :witch: arriving tonight/tomorrow morning.. cos she's there & my temps are way low so just a waiting game now.. Never mind though, this is the month I get fit and healthy for baby to come make itself cosy!!!
> 
> My niece is coming with me again tomorrow to the gym, she's the best! :happydance: so will get 2 hours in and then she's coming over for a healthy dinner and brain-storming for her 18th birthday party in April which DH & I are hosting for her a garden party & bbq. She's so excited and it's taking my mind off dwelling 100% on ttc.
> 
> So i've had a really healthy day today, fruit for brekkie, low fat sarnie for lunch, seafood linguine made with light phillidelphia for dinner and fruit for dessert! :happydance:
> 
> We can do this!!! xxxClick to expand...

Sounds fantastic! xxx


----------



## DMG83

Front page is updated with our week 2 losses so far :flower:

If your bmi isn't right please can you let me know, also when we update on official weigh in's please can you make it really clear:

POUNDS LOST
CURRENT BMI

Rather than your current weight etc. - it takes quite a while for me to update the homepage so even longer when I need to work things out/scroll through thread to work out current week losses, thanks all :flower:


----------



## katiekittykat

I well and truly fell off the wagon last night.....BBQ Chicken Parmesan and chips :( Was absolutely delicious though.....:haha:


----------



## ebony2010

katiekittykat said:


> I well and truly fell off the wagon last night.....BBQ Chicken Parmesan and chips :( Was absolutely delicious though.....:haha:

Awww I think we all need a blow out day sometimes. My treat every week is sunday dinner at the inlaws. Delicious :winkwink:


----------



## DMG83

katiekittykat said:


> I well and truly fell off the wagon last night.....BBQ Chicken Parmesan and chips :( Was absolutely delicious though.....:haha:

one bad day is nothing, look at your weight loss graph so far!!! :happydance: you've still got 4 days to be really good and still get a loss this week! :flower:


----------



## DMG83

Babyhopes2010 and happyshopper have you weighed in this week?? Don't forget to update us! :flower:

I'm off to the gym tonight with my niece, we're going for an hour of cardio & interval training and then an hour of weights. I had a really clicky elbow during my pump class on tues but laughed it off and carried on going, now it's agony lol so will be doing plenty of warming up first and might have to stick mainly to weighted lunges/squats and leg weights if my elbow isn't up to it - typical that this happens the week i'm properly back on the wagon!!!!

weighed myself this morning and hadn't lost anything :shrug: hopefully it'll come off by monday! anyway, i feel better about myself for exercising so will just keep going :happydance:

any news anyone? nice recipes? exercise done? :flower: xx


----------



## BeesBella

I made a huge container of carrot and corriander soup, that is my lunch and tea for the next few days me thinks !


----------



## Razcox

Just been walking the dogs here as exercise, dtd on sunday night two which must have burned a few Kcals. Got a load of housework to do over the weekend as well which will help for next week


----------



## DMG83

i read a chapter in my new book on fertility and it says that those who walk their dogs are in general twice as fit as those who don't!!! so it definitely counts as exercise!!!! :happydance:


----------



## BeesBella

I used to love walking my doggies ! Especially when I used to foster dogs as it was like advertising them, I always used to carry around info cards from the rescue with me so if anyone was interested they could contact the rescue. I miss that now that I am at uni and I'm not allowed pets. But only a few more months and then no more Lincoln ! Yay !


----------



## DMG83

yay managed 1.5 hours in total of exercise last night (out of the 2 hours at the gym), did a combination of weights and cardio :happydance:

need to find my more comfortable trainers and i'm back off down the gym this evening on my own! eek! hoping with it being a friday night it won't be busy... i slept so well last night after my session, apart from sweating all night long!!! was in bed at 9pm and couldn't drag myself out until 8am and sweated all over DH lol he was grateful i'd showered before i came to bed so at least it wasn't dirty gym sweat!! hehe 

has anyone tried anything different to lose weight this week? xx


----------



## katiekittykat

Not sure whether babyhopes2010 will be weighing in for a wee while....she got her :bfp: this week! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Nai1983 said:


> yay managed 1.5 hours in total of exercise last night (out of the 2 hours at the gym), did a combination of weights and cardio :happydance:
> 
> need to find my more comfortable trainers and i'm back off down the gym this evening on my own! eek! hoping with it being a friday night it won't be busy... i slept so well last night after my session, apart from sweating all night long!!! was in bed at 9pm and couldn't drag myself out until 8am and sweated all over DH lol he was grateful i'd showered before i came to bed so at least it wasn't dirty gym sweat!! hehe
> 
> has anyone tried anything different to lose weight this week? xx

Nothing different for me just trying to keep on with my ww. Once the weight loss slows down I think I'd add more stuff to try and speed it up again. x


----------



## babyhopes2010

im pregnant :wohoo: so diet on hold until i see dr xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

BeesBella said:


> I used to love walking my doggies ! Especially when I used to foster dogs as it was like advertising them, I always used to carry around info cards from the rescue with me so if anyone was interested they could contact the rescue. I miss that now that I am at uni and I'm not allowed pets. But only a few more months and then no more Lincoln ! Yay !

i live nr lincoln :)


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats Babyhopes ! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months !!! Where abouts are you ? I'm right near the town centre, near tescos.

I have just done 10 minutes of step-aerobics which means I burnt about 100 calories and I plan on doing it a few more times today.

Only thing I have eaten today is one small soft boiled egg with a knob of butter so that's probably about 200 calories.


----------



## babyhopes2010

id eat more than that beesbella hun xxxx
i live in Blankney! :)


----------



## BeesBella

Thing is the only things that are in the house are tinned soup and carby things like pasta and bread and I don't fancy soup. I'm not really too hungry tbh.


----------



## DMG83

you need to be careful not eating properly if your ttc hun, that's not enough calories and you'll get yourself run down (not to mention probably fail to lose weight because your body will go into starvation mode - it's true, it happens, i've had it happen to me and i got very, very ill - to the point i passed out and my parents were called to come get me from my university dorms - long time ago anyway :dohh:) you need to think you're preparing your body for the most challenging thing it's ever going to go through... a soft boiled egg with a knob of butter really isn't going to cut it lol 

go buy yourself some fruit and veg, make yourself a low cal pasta. Or get some quorn and make yourself a vegetarian meal full of protein!! come on girl, dieting for our bumps!!! :happydance: healthy healthy! x


----------



## DMG83

just finished my hour of kickboxing class, going to do some weights now at home :thumbup: and DH is cooking our last bit of fish this evening with roasted veg and jacket potato :happydance: can't wait. Got one hell of a headache from the class, don't think I drank enough, sweated like a beast though!! :rofl: and can feel my legs shaking already! 

weigh in is only 2 sleeps away! eek!! i've really tried this week, i deserve a loss!! fx


----------



## BeesBella

I just am not hungry at the moment, I have just forced a big bowl of special K with soya milk down my throat and OH is going out in a bit to get some shopping (if I can get him off of this bloody computer, laptop, tablet and smartphone, yes all four at the same time) so I will get him to pick up some wraps and some veggies and I'll make some fajitas tonight.

I am planning a big roast tomorrow and I always make way too much. I have let myself have sunday as my indulgence day, pancakes for breakfast, roast for lunch and bubble n squeek for tea.....yum....sunday seems to be the only day I am hungry and it was a bad idea for me to learn how to cook yorkshire puddings, I have to sit on my hands to stop me making them every day now, they are without a doubt my favourite.


----------



## DMG83

BeesBella said:


> I just am not hungry at the moment, I have just forced a big bowl of special K with soya milk down my throat and OH is going out in a bit to get some shopping (if I can get him off of this bloody computer, laptop, tablet and smartphone, yes all four at the same time) so I will get him to pick up some wraps and some veggies and I'll make some fajitas tonight.
> 
> I am planning a big roast tomorrow and I always make way too much. I have let myself have sunday as my indulgence day, pancakes for breakfast, roast for lunch and bubble n squeek for tea.....yum....sunday seems to be the only day I am hungry and it was a bad idea for me to learn how to cook yorkshire puddings, I have to sit on my hands to stop me making them every day now, they are without a doubt my favourite.

well i'm all for an indulgent day but i just think you need to be careful that you're not getting into a cycle of starving then over-eating because it inevitably just leads to yoyo dieting and also i honestly don't believe that it's healthy when you're ttc.

maybe you could pick yourself up a book on healthy eating for trying to conceive - most ttc books have at least a section on what you need to be eating whilst actively ttc. Are you taking supplements?


----------



## DMG83

Here, thought you might like some vegetarian recipes - these are weight watchers ones so they are low in fat high in protein



Was ProPoints® Value: 8
Now ProPoints® Value: 7
Servings: 4
Preparation Time: 20 min
Cooking Time: 60 min
Level of Difficulty: Easy

Lots of extra vegetables add flavour, fibre and nutritional value to this vegetarian version of a traditional favourite.

Ingredients
900 g Potatoes, Old, Raw, peeled and quartered 
5 spray(s) Cooking Spray, Calorie Controlled 
350 g Quorn Mince 
1 large Onion, All Types, chopped finely 
1 medium Leek, large, chopped finely 
1 medium Carrots, Old, Raw, chopped 
225 g Swede, or turnip, chopped 
1 cube(s) Stock Cube, Vegetable, vegetable, made up with 425ml water 
1 teaspoons Mixed Herbs, Dried (as purchased) 
3 tablespoons Milk, Skimmed 
1 pinch Salt, to season 
1 1/2 teaspoons Pepper, Black (Whole, Cracked or Ground), Ground, to season (ground) 
Instructions
Cook the potatoes in lightly salted boiling water for about 20 minutes, until tender.

Meanwhile, heat a large non-stick saucepan and spray with low fat cooking spray. Add the Quorn mince, onion, leek, carrot and swede or turnip and cook for about 5 minutes, stirring often. Add the stock and herbs, bring to the boil, then simmer without a lid for 20 minutes. Season to taste.

Preheat oven to Gas Mark 5/190°C/375°F. Drain the potatoes and mash them with the milk and seasoning.

Transfer the Quorn mixture to an ovenproof dish and top with the mashed potato. Bake for 25-30 minutes until thoroughly heated and browned.
Notes
For a variation, make the mash with 450g potatoes and 450g of swede and 1 large carrot - cooking all these vegetables together.


----------



## DMG83

ProPoints® Value: 2
Servings: 4
Preparation Time: 10 min
Cooking Time: 40 min
Level of Difficulty: Easy

Potatoes are a must-have accompaniment to steak! We have roasted some sweet potatoes for a colour boost.

Ingredients
2 medium Sweet Potato, peeled 
10 spray(s) Cooking Spray, Calorie Controlled 
1 pinch Salt, and black pepper, freshly ground 
1/4 teaspoons Rosemary, Dried 
1 sprig(s) Rosemary, Fresh, for garnish 
Instructions
Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 6/200°C/400°F.

Cut each potato into 8 wedges lengthwise and place on a non-stick baking tray. Spray with low fat cooking spray and season with salt and pepper. Add the dried rosemary and toss well to combine. Roast in the oven for 30-35 minutes or until golden brown and tender.

Transfer the potato wedges to a serving plate and garnish with the fresh rosemary.
Notes
You could also sprinkle these potatoes with other dried herbs like oregano or thyme, or your favourite spices like cumin or paprika. These wedges are best cooked just before serving to stay crisp. However, any leftovers can be stored in an airtight container in the fridge for 1-2 days. Try adding some wedges to your favourite salad mix.


----------



## DMG83

ProPoints® Value: 2
Servings: 4
Preparation Time: 10 min
Cooking Time: 40 min
Level of Difficulty: Easy

Stir some tasty roasted vegetables and pasta shapes together to make a satisfying salad.

Ingredients
5 spray(s) Cooking Spray, Calorie Controlled 
1 large Onion, All Types, red, cut into wedges 
1 medium Pepper, Yellow, deseeded and cut into chunks 
1 medium Courgette, thickly sliced 
1 individual Chilli, Green or Red, (preferably red), deseeded and finely chopped 
2 sprig(s) Thyme, Fresh 
390 g Artichoke Hearts, Edible Portion, Cooked, in brine, drained 
4 individual Tomatoes, Cherry, on the vine 
100 g Pasta, White, Dried, shapes 
1 tablespoons Lemon Juice 
1 pinch Salt, and freshly ground black pepper 
Instructions
Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 6/200°C/fan oven 180°C.

Put the olive oil into a large roasting pan and add the onion, pepper, courgette and chilli. Toss to coat in the oil. Season and add the herb sprigs.

Roast in the oven for 20 minutes. Stir in the artichokes and place the cherry tomatoes on top. Roast for 5-8 more minutes. Cool whilst the pasta cooks.

Cook the pasta shapes for 10-12 minutes until just tender &#8211; they should retain a little 'bite'. Rinse with cold water to cool quickly, then drain thoroughly.

Stir the pasta shapes and lemon juice through the vegetables. Season, then serve.


----------



## BeesBella

Thanks for your help. Any TTC books that you can suggest ?

I am taking multivits with iron, B-Complex, Vit C, Folic Acid and AF ---> Ovulation I also take EPO and am gunna start Agnus Castus next cycle if no BFP this cycle.


----------



## DMG83

i've read what to expect before you're expecting when we first started out - it's really informative. And i managed to hunt out zita west's plan to get pregnant 10 steps to maximum fertility at my local waterstone's the other day so half way through reading that! It's got great tips for healthy lifestyle and also covers everything from relationships to womens/mens health, eating, supplements etc. I think it's great, but it is £15 so might be a bit steep if you're short of money at uni.. i'm sure they'd have something in the local library though, there's loads of women on here said they're borrowing from theirs :)

i can search out recipes based on what you have in the fridge for you cos i'm signed up to ww online, so if you ever want me to find you a recipe based on what you already have then just let me know. I don't want to sound like i'm preaching to you, it's just i've been through uni and know how easy it is to concentrate more on losing weight (no matter how you achieve it) than being healthy for ttc so just don't want you to end up ill.

I take sanatogen mother-to-be which has the multivitamin and then fish oils to take with it, it's made my hair grow like mad :happydance: and my nails are much stronger! 

:flower:


----------



## BeesBella

I usually eat really well, it's just over the past couple of days I've had like no appetite what so ever....who knows, maybe it's a symptom lol.
My mum wrote me a recipe book before I left for uni with stuff like couli couli and pumpkin soup so I'm good for recipes, my mum eats really healthy, she is also trying to lose weight (dunno why though cos she's like over a stone lighter than me and the same height) she is mainly on a soup diet, she makes piles of her own soup !


----------



## DMG83

well soup is really healthy as long as you don't pile cream in it like in the yummy restaurants lol it's more important than ever that you try to get some fruit and veg in you if you think you might be pregnant! Also you won't have the energy to work out if you don't get some food in that tummy! x


----------



## katiekittykat

You have all put me right off having my Chinese tonight :haha: I feel so guilty now!


----------



## babyhopes2010

katiekittykat said:


> You have all put me right off having my Chinese tonight :haha: I feel so guilty now!

oh i want chinese soooo freckin bad!


----------



## BeesBella

I have a 50% off Domino Pizza code....soooo tempting....esp as OH still hasn't gotten off his computer to go out shopping !


----------



## DMG83

katiekittykat said:


> You have all put me right off having my Chinese tonight :haha: I feel so guilty now!

lol i was contemplating chinese tonight but DH isn't having any of it after watching me come home dripping in sweat and bright red!! lol he's all "no you've worked so hard, come on, you're on a roll!" :rofl: so we're definitely having fish lol

if you do have chinese then just don't eat alllllllllll the chinese, unless you deserve it as your treat day!! lol when i do get to have mine i'm going to swap my egg fried rice for boiled rice and have a prawn based dish, but i'm fairly sure the points will be on the ww website for me to at least try to figure out what to have that's within my points lol

now you're making me jealous!!!! lol 

i'm having a couple of small glasses of wine tonight :happydance: but i've got my entire weekly allowance of points left to have so far if i want them, the new ww is great, i get a daily allowance plus a weekly allowance and then you exercise points allowance too :happydance: i'm trying not to use my weekly points or my exercise points this week so that i have a bigger weight loss. I was rubbish last week lol xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

hmmm might go to yoyo in bejoing tommorow bella :haha:


----------



## BeesBella

That the one opposite the uni ? I *LOVE* it there....chocolate fountain ......fatal !!!! Lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

BeesBella said:


> That the one opposite the uni ? I *LOVE* it there....chocolate fountain ......fatal !!!! Lol

the chocolates way to stickly :sick: have u seen the herbed eggs :sick: im yet to see anyone eat them ewww they look gross!


----------



## BeesBella

babyhopes2010 said:


> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> That the one opposite the uni ? I *LOVE* it there....chocolate fountain ......fatal !!!! Lol
> 
> the chocolates way to stickly :sick: have u seen the herbed eggs :sick: im yet to see anyone eat them ewww they look gross!Click to expand...

I tried one and they are actually really nice, I'm a sucker for egg fried rice and thick noodles ! Damn you ! I am really wanting it now !!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

BeesBella said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeesBella said:
> 
> 
> That the one opposite the uni ? I *LOVE* it there....chocolate fountain ......fatal !!!! Lol
> 
> the chocolates way to stickly :sick: have u seen the herbed eggs :sick: im yet to see anyone eat them ewww they look gross!Click to expand...
> 
> I tried one and they are actually really nice, I'm a sucker for egg fried rice and thick noodles ! Damn you ! I am really wanting it now !!!Click to expand...

ewwwww they look rotton


----------



## Lisa40

:hi: girlies,

I've just read this whole thread & you are all doing so well. I don't really need to lose any weight, my BMI is just over 20, but I could do with exercising and eating more healthily, so if you don't mind I'd like to hang around to help with my motivation and to get some nice food ideas and tips.

Good luck to everyone on the next weigh in :kiss:

xxxx


----------



## DMG83

:hi: lisa40, welcome to the group! you definitely don't need to lose weight, your bmi is perfect for ttc! :happydance: i'm on an exercise kick at the moment :thumbup: x


----------



## Lisa40

Thats what I need to do... 1 problem I have is I spend all my time on here now... do you think I'll look odd jogging with a laptop? :rofl:

xx


----------



## DMG83

:rofl: I spend all my time on here too :rofl: oopsie!!! i've been quite good at dragging myself away for the gym and classes this week, only because I know i've lost inches off my waist :rofl: if i was staying the same or having a plateau week i'd be sat on here 24-7 munching my way through some cheese! 

what do u do for exercise? x


----------



## Lisa40

Not a lot to be honest.... errr the only thing I do is walk 20 mins to the train station & then 10 mins at the other end to get to work, then I sit on my bum all day at work.... and then walk back to the station after work.

So if I add it up its about 1 hour walk per day for 5 days, which sounds quite good when you put it that way, but it's all broken up into little bits so I don't think it does as much good if you knwo what I mean.

I think I'm gonna start doing my exercise dvd again cos I've got a few wobbly bits now but what I really need to do is eat more healthily, I have a choccie bar and a bag of crisps for brekkie... & usually chips for dinner cos its easy, but my OH cooks in the evening, so we usually have some veggies then, although whenever he cooks its always food with loads of cals - ie lasagne with tons of cheese lol
xx


----------



## DMG83

lol you're a lucky one if you stay slim on that!!!! lol i gain a pound if i sniff some cheese! :rofl: 

it doesn't matter if you exercise a whole blast or in intervals i don't think as long as you're getting some done.. and an hour a day is really good! much better than most manage. I sit at a desk all day too, my nurse suggested i start my gym regime back up.. i'll ignore the fact that it was obviously because she noticed i gained weight since i last went in for my vitamin b12 injection 8 weeks ago!!! :blush: she's so lovely tho, and so excited for us ttc, she asked to be godmother! :rofl: she's so inappropriate it's lovely lol xx


----------



## Lisa40

Awww she sounds ace, I want one like her haha!
Yeah I've always been fairly lucky with my weight, must have a fast metabolism, I should take advantage of that & get more toned though, I'm just v lazy when it comes to food, I get hungry really quickly & so tend to just grab whats ready, ie choccie bars.

So, new cycle, new start, I'm gonna buy more fruit & eat that instead of choccie and I'm gonna do my exercise video at least 3 times a week! & I'm gonna cut out alcohol after what you said on the other thread

Please keep me on the straight & narrow, I'll check in regularly & let you know how I'm doing.
Thanks for being so fab & supportive

xxx


----------



## DMG83

no worries hun, being on this thread helps me stay in control of myself so it's been great doing it, although i did have a bad week last week and didn't lose a pound, oops lol this week i've been so good though, felt i needed to take my own advice and put it to the test!! lol

keep checking in hun, whenever you need some motivation just let us know, we'll keep you going! :flower: 

i've cut right down on my alcohol too, it's scary the stuff it says about affecting female fertility, and not just that but it affects your blood sugar too and obviously your will power once you're drunk! :rofl: xx


----------



## Lisa40

hehehe yeah - you always need to have a big greasy takeaway after a few :wine:

:rofl:

Well I think I'm off to bed now, so good luck & I'll probablly speak to you tomorrow

:kiss:

xxx


----------



## DMG83

night hun, good luck for tomorrow! :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Weighted in today and here are my results . . . 

Weight loss: -2lb 
BMI: 30.4

Fell off the wagon a bit yesterday after a good week, as we got some bad news about the gentic testing we went through. Dont feel so bad now though and will be back on track again.


----------



## Lisa40

Well done razcox, what was the bad news? Hope you are ok
:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

im off to frankie and bennys today :haha: thought id pop by and rub it in! :smug: ill be goood all week x


----------



## mrsM78

Good morning
Weigh in day for me again and I lost 1 lbs this week. I went out for dinner one night in the week and ended up having a 3 course meal. Whoops. So I guess overall 1 lbs loss is not a bad result. 
I am almost back to my normal exercise routine of 4 times a week so hopefully next week will be a bit better number. 
Hope you all have a lovely Sunday!!!


----------



## Razcox

Lisa40 said:


> Well done razcox, what was the bad news? Hope you are ok
> :hugs:
> xxxx

Got the results back from the gentic testing and i have a balanced translocation of chromosomes 13 and 14. This looks like its been whats causing my MC's but there is nothing they can do. We just have too keep trying and nope the dice roll in our favour as such.


----------



## DMG83

Razcox said:


> Lisa40 said:
> 
> 
> Well done razcox, what was the bad news? Hope you are ok
> :hugs:
> xxxx
> 
> Got the results back from the gentic testing and i have a balanced translocation of chromosomes 13 and 14. This looks like its been whats causing my MC's but there is nothing they can do. We just have too keep trying and nope the dice roll in our favour as such.Click to expand...

:hugs: at least you know that hopefully in the not too distant future you'll get a sticky :hugs: got to keep hope :flower:

well done on the losses this week! it's been a good week! 

lets hope we can all get good losses again this week coming up! :happydance: i can't wait for my belly to be a bump!!


----------



## Lisa40

Really sorry to hear that, I will keep everything crossed that you get a very sticky bean soon

:hugs:
xxxx


----------



## katiekittykat

:hi: Lisa xxx

My Chinese was lovely last night - Bang Bang Chicken and Mushroom Fried Rice. I know, I know....fried rice. :dohh: It's my weigh-in tomorrow and I can't see it going well :nope: I've got a CSI game for the Wii so I've been doing that instead of Wii Fit :blush:


----------



## Lisa40

Hehehe ah well, as long as you are having fun! I've been quite good today, I walked into town and back (would usually drive) and I've only had 1 choccie biscuit :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

cant i get some morning sickess to stop me eating :haha:


----------



## BeesBella

I am so proud of myself today, despite only waking up at 2pm, I made roast dinner but I am happy with what I ate I had -

3 Yorkshire Puds (made with soya marge instead of oil)
2 Quorn Sausages
2 Small roast potatoes
A few roasted carrots
Three small balls of stuffing

and instead of making mash potato which is usually my favorite (I love filling my yorkshires with it and a load of gravy) I made mashed swede and leek which was surprisingly satisfying ! I am deffo gunna make that again.

Only problem is, I had a few glasses of Coke. I am used to living in Isle of Man and Suffolk where the water is soft but here in Lincoln, the water is horrible and hard so I usually drink LOADS (like 4 litres a day) of fizzy water (good for diet, not so good for teeth apparently) but I had run out so coke was the only thing in the house.

I am gunna go get into my gym stuff when the food has settled and then I am going to try and do a full half hour of step-aerobics which means I would burn just over 300 calories =D Yay !

I am going to do some more shopping tomorrow, lots of frozen veggies (I am bad at keeping veggies fresh) and a load of tins of plum tomatoes because I love them on whole grain toast or I make them into soup.

Oh and what Naii said before about cream in soup, I have a way around it ;-) I use a dolop of low fat natural yogurt instead and it tastes just as good =D

I have four hours of lectures tomorrow morning so I am gunna have to try to remember to weight myself before I head off to uni !


----------



## babyhopes2010

im off to frankie and bennys :hi: :smug:


----------



## BeesBella

babyhopes2010 said:


> im off to frankie and bennys :hi: :smug:

:growlmad: Lol


----------



## proud mummy

woohooo on thursday gone i had my weigh in and lost 5lbs. Thats 16lbs in 3 weeks. Im chuffed but I couldnt hack not eating anymore. I have came of cambridge and going to go to a slimming world class tonight. 
I have found doing cambridge the weight comes off very quickly but I put it on just as quick so Have decided to take the plunge to try something else so i can educate myself about good foods.
Anyone else doing slimming world? is it any good? x


----------



## DMG83

:thumbup: well done proudmummy!! i was wondering how you were losing the weight so quickly! lol

my brother does slimming world and loves it, said it's quite easy to follow so fx it works for you. It is slower loss, but i think that's quite important when ttc, you don't want to send your body into shock!! 

So.. my weigh in!

It's my AF week, so having to keep myself sane by bearing that in mind because I have worked my ass off this week so quite annoyed!!!

I only lost half a pound!! :cry:

But - here's the great thing that's keeping me going - i am tracking my measurements online with weight watchers online and I have lost the following in 1 week through ww and exercise:

Hips - 1.2inches (3cms)
Chest - 0.8inches (2cms) :cry: I don't want to lose them!!! lol
Arm - 0.4inches (1cm) each arm
Thigh - 0.2inches (0.5cms) each thigh
and here's the best one!! Waist - 2.4inches (6cms) off my waist!!!! :happydance:

SO, all in all :happydance: I'm a very happy bunny and hoping that loss shows next week once i'm over the af bloating!! :happydance: So so so glad I took my measurements last monday though or i'd be crying lol 

good luck to everyone else :flower:


----------



## ebony2010

Weighed in this morning and I've lost another 3 lbs :happydance:

Not bad to say I stuffed my face all weekend :sick:

My bmi has gone from 36.68 down to 35.62 aswell so its slowly getting there. x


----------



## ebony2010

Nai1983 said:


> :thumbup: well done proudmummy!! i was wondering how you were losing the weight so quickly! lol
> 
> my brother does slimming world and loves it, said it's quite easy to follow so fx it works for you. It is slower loss, but i think that's quite important when ttc, you don't want to send your body into shock!!
> 
> So.. my weigh in!
> 
> It's my AF week, so having to keep myself sane by bearing that in mind because I have worked my ass off this week so quite annoyed!!!
> 
> I only lost half a pound!! :cry:
> 
> But - here's the great thing that's keeping me going - i am tracking my measurements online with weight watchers online and I have lost the following in 1 week through ww and exercise:
> 
> Hips - 1.2inches (3cms)
> Chest - 0.8inches (2cms) :cry: I don't want to lose them!!! lol
> Arm - 0.4inches (1cm) each arm
> Thigh - 0.2inches (0.5cms) each thigh
> and here's the best one!! Waist - 2.4inches (6cms) off my waist!!!! :happydance:
> 
> SO, all in all :happydance: I'm a very happy bunny and hoping that loss shows next week once i'm over the af bloating!! :happydance: So so so glad I took my measurements last monday though or i'd be crying lol
> 
> good luck to everyone else :flower:

That is amazing! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## DMG83

Thankyou!!!! :flower: i'm so happy :happydance: but do wish i'd had the loss on the scales to match it! Next week i will though!! i'm determined now

Well done on your loss!! That's brilliant!!! :happydance: your bmi is definitely getting there hun, you'll be there before you know it!! :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Well done everyone its great to see those BMI's going down :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Nai1983 said:


> Thankyou!!!! :flower: i'm so happy :happydance: but do wish i'd had the loss on the scales to match it! Next week i will though!! i'm determined now
> 
> Well done on your loss!! That's brilliant!!! :happydance: your bmi is definitely getting there hun, you'll be there before you know it!! :flower:

Thanks.... i'm definately sticking to it and trying to lose as much as possible. x


----------



## Lisa40

Wow thats amazing everyone - you have just motivated me to go & do my Vicky Binns (Molly from Corrie) dance workout lol 

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## katiekittykat

Well done on your losses everyone! Looks like I'm the Weakest Link this week :nope: I put on 2lb and my BMI has gone up to 28.77 :(

I know why though....due to having no fridge freezer we practically lived on takeaways last week, so I'm amazed it's only a 2lb gain!! Oh well, onwards and upwards....new fridge freezer is here and stocked with healthy foods!


----------



## Lisa40

:hugs:

If its any consolation I only managed 12 mins of my workout before I collapsed on the couch! :bodyb: 

Ah well I'm off out in the :rain: now to pick up some meds for my cat... she has allergies :shrug:

Good luck for next week Katie

xx


----------



## ebony2010

katiekittykat said:


> Well done on your losses everyone! Looks like I'm the Weakest Link this week :nope: I put on 2lb and my BMI has gone up to 28.77 :(
> 
> I know why though....due to having no fridge freezer we practically lived on takeaways last week, so I'm amazed it's only a 2lb gain!! Oh well, onwards and upwards....new fridge freezer is here and stocked with healthy foods!

I bet you'll easily lose that this week katie. x


----------



## DMG83

Katie you'll get that off this week no probs hun! I was the weakest link last week lol :flower: anyway it could just be water retention from the salt in the takeaways so if you drink plenty of water you'll shift it even quicker :winkwink:

i've just booked into pilates tonight at my local gym, and i've got my pump class tomorrow so all sorted for healthy start to the week :happydance: just need to remember to save all my weekly allowance points for this weekend because it's my friends 30th and i plan on getting more than a little tipsy :wacko: :rofl:

ebony, so proud of you hun!!! :flower: on a roll ladies! :happydance: xxx


----------



## katiekittykat

I think I'm going to start going to some classes...I need to get motivated!!


----------



## DMG83

katiekittykat said:


> I think I'm going to start going to some classes...I need to get motivated!!

I love love LOVE classes!!! :happydance: I just walked in from pilates, i read that it's good for fertility so i was there like a shot!!!! :rofl: come on uterus, get strong, plant the beanie!! :happydance:

what classes do you think you'll take? :flower:

i read that zumba isn't very good for you if your ttc because you shouldn't really jump around and do impact in your 2ww so i haven't joined, even though i was dying to lol x


----------



## DMG83

beesbella did you weigh in today?

proudmummy how was your slimming world class??

:flower:


----------



## BeesBella

Eek sorry forgot. Been busy line spotting on my tests lol. I will weigh in tomorrow morning.


----------



## katiekittykat

I was going to give Zumba a go on the Wii :shrug: I could always stop if I ever have a 2WW :haha:


----------



## DMG83

katiekittykat said:


> I was going to give Zumba a go on the Wii :shrug: I could always stop if I ever have a 2WW :haha:

That sounds good :thumbup: i just don't want to join a zumba class, fall in love with it and then not want to do it during my 2ww lol xx


----------



## hulahoop09

Okay so I am back to square one as I have put my weight back on. I am back to needing to lose 18lbs! I was off work ill last week so obviously that must have sent me on a downward spiral! Thats my excuse anyway :D I need to get my ass into gear! Besides walking to and from work I havent done any other exercise this year so NEED to start!!!


x


----------



## DMG83

don't worry hulahoop, today is another day so just get back on track and watch that weight fly off!! :flower:

went to a pump class this evening, cant' barely move my arms now :rofl: was awesome! exhausted now, bed for me! i better have lost some more weight when i weigh myself sneakily tomorrow lol 

hope everyone's week is going ok! :flower:


----------



## BeesBella

How the hell....I am feeling really down today and the weigh in made me feel worse.....I am 11stone 6lbs....How the hell ? I have been doing so well !
And to make it worse my stomach looks huge, hard and bloated.....not in a good mood....


----------



## katiekittykat

Well, I was going to go out to a Thai restaurant with OH tonight, but now he's refused point blank to do his SA for the lab, I really don't feel like it.....good for the diet, bad for my sanity :growlmad:


----------



## BeesBella

Does anyone on here use spark people ?
Also I was wondering if any has any idea of songs that would be good to listen to while doing step aerobics ?


----------



## DMG83

hey katie did you sort everything out with OH after?? testing can be so stressful :nope: hope your week has been ok :flower:


----------



## hulahoop09

Can I change my weigh in day to a Thursday please as I am not having enough spare time at work on a tuesday when the room is free where I weigh myself whereas thursday I can do it first thing when I get in! :) 

Thanks!


x


----------



## DMG83

Hi ladies... have we all had a rubbish week!? lol seems noone wants to update their weights this week lol I lost 2 pounds to monday, HOWEVER, i then just had a rubbish 4 days and have put that 2 pounds back on :brat:

So.. two things happened last night.

1) I threw a MAJOR tantrum with myself for not losing weight fast enough and decided that new weight watchers system is in NO WAY working for me :cry:
2) I signed up and handed over £185 to join "diet chef" - that company where they make all your food for you for a month, they deliver it to the door, you only add your 2 portions of fruit and veg per day and you're done.

It's 1200calories per day, I've chosen all my own meals, delivery arrives on tuesday! lol

DH is really proud of me for being proactive instead of just letting the fact that i'm not suiting the new ww and sulking about it whilst getting bigger :happydance: he has even said he might join it to on the men's version if it works for me - we spend a fortune on groceries anyway because i'm quite the fussy eater so would work out about right for us anyway if every single thing we eat only comes to £400 per month AND we're a member of a weight loss group...

So i'll let you all know how it goes, the weight losses i've seen on the site have been fab - there's loads and loads of testimonials on there - ranging from 5-10 pounds in the first week to a total loss of about a stone per month...

Oh i so hope this works for me, i'm ready to give it 110%!! 

How are the rest of you all doing? xxx


----------



## BeesBella

Forgot, I weighed myself on Monday and I'm now 11st5lbs which is 159lbs which makes my BMI 27.3. I am honestly not sure if it's a gain or loss TBH, I have totally lost track !


----------



## ebony2010

Another bad week for me I'm afraid. I'll weigh in on Monday and start again then aswell. :shrug: x


----------



## DMG83

ok hunni don't worry! i'm starting afresh on tuesday with diet chef - i had gained 2 lbs when i weighed this morning :cry: lol i totally deserved it though!! :dohh: xxx


----------



## ebony2010

Nai1983 said:


> ok hunni don't worry! i'm starting afresh on tuesday with diet chef - i had gained 2 lbs when i weighed this morning :cry: lol i totally deserved it though!! :dohh: xxx

I can't wait to hear how you get on with it. I've seen the adverts and I'm very curious. Its got to help having everything planned out for you. x


----------



## DMG83

ebony2010 said:


> Nai1983 said:
> 
> 
> ok hunni don't worry! i'm starting afresh on tuesday with diet chef - i had gained 2 lbs when i weighed this morning :cry: lol i totally deserved it though!! :dohh: xxx
> 
> I can't wait to hear how you get on with it. I've seen the adverts and I'm very curious. Its got to help having everything planned out for you. xClick to expand...

that's what I think! it works about 700 calories that you're given, so you then add either skimmed milk or a low fat yogurt for the breakfast, 2 pieces of fruit, 1 portion of boiled veg (not root veg etc.) so it comes in under 1200 calories.. And if you want to substitute a low fat meal you can - so I can still have my prawns in chilli tomatoes once a week (which i'm obsessed with) because it's only 200 calories in total, so can replace one of the evening meals :) i'll let you know how it goes - i so hope it works!!!!


----------



## Traskey

Nai1983 said:


> Hi ladies... have we all had a rubbish week!? lol seems noone wants to update their weights this week lol I lost 2 pounds to monday, HOWEVER, i then just had a rubbish 4 days and have put that 2 pounds back on :brat:
> 
> So.. two things happened last night.
> 
> 1) I threw a MAJOR tantrum with myself for not losing weight fast enough and decided that new weight watchers system is in NO WAY working for me :cry:
> 2) I signed up and handed over £185 to join "diet chef" - that company where they make all your food for you for a month, they deliver it to the door, you only add your 2 portions of fruit and veg per day and you're done.
> 
> It's 1200calories per day, I've chosen all my own meals, delivery arrives on tuesday! lol
> 
> DH is really proud of me for being proactive instead of just letting the fact that i'm not suiting the new ww and sulking about it whilst getting bigger :happydance: he has even said he might join it to on the men's version if it works for me - we spend a fortune on groceries anyway because i'm quite the fussy eater so would work out about right for us anyway if every single thing we eat only comes to £400 per month AND we're a member of a weight loss group...
> 
> So i'll let you all know how it goes, the weight losses i've seen on the site have been fab - there's loads and loads of testimonials on there - ranging from 5-10 pounds in the first week to a total loss of about a stone per month...
> 
> Oh i so hope this works for me, i'm ready to give it 110%!!
> 
> How are the rest of you all doing? xxx

Hi Nai, I have been reading and lurking. I hope you don't mind me asking. What do you get for that £185. Is that for a month's food?


----------



## DMG83

no worries! :flower: yep for £185 you get 3 meals a day plus 1 snack - totalling about the 700calorie mark and you add the milk, fruit and veg yourself from the list you're given. They advise just getting the steam bags of frozen veg for the main meal because then you're not stuck in the kitchen tempted by other foods. They deliver a box hamper for 35 days of food - it works out about £5 per day for ALL your meals. You're allowed tea but they advise not to drink caffeine as it can reduce iron absorption and give you hunger swings, but i only drink decaf anyway. And you can drink diet drinks too so sounds great :happydance:

I spend about £4 just on my lunches on a work day at the moment so £5 for a whole day is pretty good for me..!

i went on the forum for it and the weight losses seem really good, and even where they're just "average" (2 lbs a week) everyone is saying that it's because they've gone off track but then got straight back on it with the next meal!

You don't have to put the meals in the fridge because they're all vacuum packed so they last 6 months just in the box lol and there's loads of choice for dinners, it's granola or porridge for breakfast and soup or milkshakes for lunch. The snacks are cookies, oat bars, choc bars, snack bars and it's one per day. I'm really interested to see how it goes, and excited and keeping everything crossed!

Are you trying to lose weight? do you have a journal?? :flower:


----------



## DMG83

sorry forgot to say, when you go on the site it says it's £195 but then there's a £10 discount code - i can give it you if you decide you want to do it. Then you get £10 off and i get £10 m&s vouchers, then they give *you* a discount code too so you get vouchers in the future too, seems pretty good to me lol x


----------



## Traskey

Thanks Nai, that is really helpful. 

I am going to give it one more week on ww and if I stay the same for a fourth week then I may well change! I am fed up of being stuck at the same weight when I have cut out all my favourite foods. 

Let us know how you get on please.


----------



## DMG83

Hi ladies, any updates for anyone? Has everyone fallen off the wagon or just been busy!? :shrug:

Well.. for me, I started diet chef on tuesday morning because weight watchers just wasn't working for me, and in one week off it I gained back all but half a pound of what I had lost (well, all 3 or 4 pounds that i managed - in a MONTH! Rubbish!!) So the new diet chef is FAB!

My day consists of:
Museli bar (a few different flavours to choose from), granola or porridge
125g Low fat yogurt or a portion of semi-skimmed milk if have granola or porridge
Portion of fruit
Soup (loads of options) or a milkshake (haven't tried one yet as don't want to appear to be on a diet at work :blush:)
Portion of fruit
Ready meal that they give you - there's LOADS to choose from, so far I've had paella (delicious!!! just wish there was 3 times as much! :rofl:), mushroom risotto and last night lasagne - with a portion of vegs
Snack - cookies, popcorn, fruit bar etc. different choices

I've also included a 100 cal portion of prawns, dry-fried with chilli flakes because I'm addicted to prawns and would probably fall off the wagon if I couldn't eat them on a very-nearly daily basis!! :rofl:

So it's supposed to add up to 1200cals a day roughly.. i've been a bit under so far because i've chosen the vege options mainly lol but other than the first day when i was starving, it's been super easy to stick to, i've been staying in the office at lunch so haven't had the temptation of going out, and i eat the prawns as soon as i get home so i'm not hungry then so just go straight for the diet chef dinners..

The real test will be this weekend but DH is determined to keep me going, I've lost 3 pounds already in 3 days, can't believe it!! I'm so chuffed with myself :happydance:

So anyway, don' know if anyone's actually following this anymore :rofl: but that's my little update! I am now 4 dpo and slightly convinced that I am pregnant as well :dohh: I can "feel" it.. but seriously, I can! :dohh: I'm gonna cry when :witch: turns up! 

:dust:


----------



## Traskey

Well my WI was today and I lost 1lb. Not spectularly impressed by that. I've joined the gym to see if that will improve things and speed up the weight loss. At 39 next week, time is not on my side :(


----------



## Lisa40

Thats good going Nai - & good luck at the gym Traskey.

I really hope your feeling is right Nai & that you have your little bean already :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Razcox

Hey all sorry i havent been about much, will catch up tonight!

Just to fill you in on my stats i have lost a total of 20lb now and my BMI is 27.9!!


----------



## Traskey

That's excellent! Well done Razcox :wohoo:


----------

